# PCD Hours?



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi team,

I haven't even picked up my car from Munich yet, but already know I'll be requesting PCD. And when I told a friend in NC about it, she got excited and insists that I visit on my way back to Philly to show off the car.

Anyway, she asked when I'd be leaving BMW in order to meet up, and I realized I didn't know the answer! So I ask, what time does it start in the morning, and if I'm taking an expedited delivery, what time do I hit the road?


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

It starts at 8am. When I did my PCD, all activities were over at around 3:30pm. I would think that if you were scheduled for delivery as your first activity (maybe this is something you can request), you can get going by 9 or 10am.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

You get picked up from the Hotel at 7:30am and are usually done about 2pm,unless you're having too much fun and don't want to leave.....you should add 89 days untill 
"married"


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

If you do NOT require an overview of your vehicle as a result of your European Delivery, you could leave after lunch. We will be on course until 10:00 and on the off-road/Zentrum until 12:00. If no overview is required, after lunch someone will make copies of some of your required documents, install your tag....and you will be on your way.

Looking forward to having you!
Donnie Isley


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, sounds like dinner with my friend would be possible then! 
And yes irv, you're right, I have to update my countdown to include the wedding


----------

